# Underwater Hotrod theme...



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to build a garage and other decorations to go with a sort of underwater hotrod theme. Can I use clay or something else to build with ? is it safe??

If not, what could I use as a garage in the tank ?? would I be better off buying a little plastic toy garage or something from Toys R Us ??

any ideas are more than welcome ! 

It is a 55 gallon with Africans.(that I'm picking up tomoro  )


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clays used to make dishes and fired in a kiln are usually safe. You could go a make-a-pottery place. Toys are usually hollow plastic and float. A polystyrene model might be a better bet. 

After seeing faux rocks for sale at ACA we were talking about what it would take to make them. Fiberglass works with the caveat that you should bake the thing in low-heat oven to drive off any residue monomer. I think the same goes for models glued with styrene and stuff build with pvc and pvc cement. 

Easier still is to make the decorations a background behind the tank. 

Personally, I think once you have African cichlids in a tank, you won't care what the tank look's like. You'll only have eyes for the fish. Now, if it was a boring, hiding nocturnal thing like a catfish or knifefish, you might need to make the tank look cool.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

ok cool yeah I will have to hit up like AC more or something to see.... Someplace that sells clay or whatnot.

I don't think I would want to use Fiberglass, the resin is NASTY stuff.... super toxic and smells forever. I hardly believe it would be a good material to use in a small tank where it would quite easily polute the water.... But then again the baking might remove MOST of it... but what do I know


----------

